# Social Group...



## Hoodie (Feb 10, 2009)

I'v started a social group called "Gun Slingers" to discuss and share advice about Self Defense weaponry through ownership and experience. I thought it was a good idea to kinda target Self Defense/Home Defense a bit more and help each other asking and answering questions with information we already know. So feel free to join if you're interested!!! :smt023 
http://www.handgunforum.net/group.php?do=grouplist&cat=1


----------

